
How fast is your site? - makimaki
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/12/how-fast-is-your-site.html
======
jbyers
There seems to be a common thread among the suggested fixes. :)

    
    
      Page Speed suggestions
      Details:
        Enable gzip compression 
          http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js (13.6 KB)
        Minimize DNS lookups 
          http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js

------
dchest
Charts are generated using Google's Chart API. Example:

[http://www.google.com/chart?cht=lxy&chc=wmc&chd=s:A9...](http://www.google.com/chart?cht=lxy&chc=wmc&chd=s:A9,AA,A9,AA,A9,99,CCCDDDEEEFFFGGGHHIIIJQQRRRSSSTTTUUUVVXYYYZZZaaabbbcdeefffgghhiiijjklllmmmnnnooopppqqqrrrssuvvvwwwxxxyyyzz000223334445556777888,CBAAAABBBDDDDCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBAABBBBBBBBBBBBB4eeUQQQCAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBCCCCCBBBBBBBBBBBBDBBBBBBBBBBAAABBBBB&chs=800x150&chco=000000ff,dd3c10ff,000000ff,6489d0ff&chls=0.0,1.0,0.0|1.0,1.0,2.0|0.0,1.0,0.0|4.0,1.0,0.0&chg=16.67,101.0,1.0,0.0&chm=tSLOW,c0c0c0ff,2,0.0,12.0,0,vh:375.0:-59.0|b,efffeac0,0,1.0,0.0|b,ffefeac0,1,2.0,0.0&chxt=x,y,r&chxl=0:|Jun|Jul|Aug|Sep|Oct|Nov|Dec|1:||50|100|150|2:||||&sig=z3ueXYijPpSnm5mXEmGaD7NAtHo)

(I'm pretty sure the spike indicates the time when my blog's home page
contained four or so embedded YouTube videos).

------
zepolen
Nice effort, but time taken to get to fully loaded state is a useless metric.

My homepage takes 2 seconds to load according to google, however what it
doesn't/can't realise is that after 150ms (ie. the html page and css is
downloaded) the page is entirely in 'usable' state, since all the javascript
is loaded _after_ the page finishes rendering.

I load the external javascripts on every page regardless of whether they will
be used or not (because they will be cached after that).

Functionality is not an issue - I don't believe in 'graceful degrading' of
javascript, I believe in using javascript to 'enhance' pages.

